# Crash Boat Beach Puerto Rico



## Provo (Nov 3, 2010)

Processed in photomatix 4
Lightroom 3 edits
Photoshop cs5 masking + noiseware
2EV Stepping AEB Burst mode D5000 Sigma Wide Angle

I took this shot while walking around trying to clear my head I lost my grandfather 1.5 month ago and last week my grandmother so I have flown out to PR twice in a month and half time and this was a place that my grandparents used to enjoy having a picnic with the family.


----------



## ann (Nov 4, 2010)

I am sure they would love the capture of a wondeful memory.

with regard to technique. there is a bit of halo in the sky around the trees and i would like a little less saturation, but that is a personal taste issue. If your happy with the saturation then that is your vision at work.


----------



## nos33 (Nov 4, 2010)

that is a really cool picture.  above the mountains there is some halo that i can see but other than that i like it.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 4, 2010)

Level that horizon


----------



## Provo (Nov 5, 2010)

I edited the image leveled out horizon and de sat also added more details


----------



## ann (Nov 5, 2010)

i like it much better, but it is your image, how do you feel?


----------



## Provo (Nov 5, 2010)

ann said:


> i like it much better, but it is your image, how do you feel?



I lkike the details of the second but I think the colors need to be in a mixture with the first  it seems to toned down to me. 

What matters is the memory I have both as a child and with my Grandparents and being able to once again see this place with my own eyes that visual memory beats out any camera shot.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree with you about the colors, if you can get the middle ground between the two photos you have an amazing photo, not to mention a beautiful memory


----------



## SpaceKaza (Nov 5, 2010)

trully amazing! makes me WOW!


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice capture!!:thumbup:


----------

